# What if chicken wings were really the legs from tiny chickens and they've been lying to us the whole time



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was up all night thinking about this. 

We need to discuss this thoroughly.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I think shape would be the first clue.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

wing vs.







Leg physiology, it just does not fly.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

As long as it's tasty and goes great with Frank's........doesn't matter one bit to me. Not passing the "bock" on the answer either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What if meatballs are exactly what word says they are?


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

More importantly, how high are you right now?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> What if meatballs are exactly what word says they are?


I believe they're quite forthright when it comes to testicals.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I was up all night thinking about this.
> 
> We need to discuss this thoroughly.



They'd still be delicious, so I wouldn't care.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> What if meatballs are exactly what word says they are?


They are balls of meat. Where were you going with this?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I think shape would be the first clue.


Never seen the wings that look like mini drumsticks?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Never seen the wings that look like mini drumsticks?


drumettes are part of the wing


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Where do boneless chicken wings come from??


And no, Gary Larson's "Boneless chicken ranch" is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

As I get older I’m developing more neurosis towards things that never used to bother me. I still love meat, but I gravitate to the meat that isn’t overly representative of the animal it came from. Wings, drumsticks, ribs…. “Excuse me while I tear the flesh of this bone”.
Steak, chicken breast… I’ll stick with those.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> They are balls of meat. Where were you going with this?


Nowhere, just nowhere. Nothing to see here, mind the gap.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

DeeTee said:


> More importantly, how high are you right now?


Not at all


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> drumettes are part of the wing


I know, but you had mentioned the shape so I was just pointing out that there is a part of the wing which looks like it came from a leg.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

please dont tell the OP about about chicken balls and chicken fingers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I think shape would be the first clue.


Would that be called a “given”? Lol

Why don’t they use Turkey wings? More bang for your buck!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> As I get older I’m developing more neurosis towards things that never used to bother me. I still love meat, but I gravitate to the meat that isn’t overly representative of the animal it came from. Wings, drumsticks, ribs…. “Excuse me while I tear the flesh of this bone”.
> Steak, chicken breast… I’ll stick with those.


I love Jim Gaffigan. I binge watched all his stuff during the very first lockdown. This is such a hysterical comedy routine.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lola said:


> I love Jim Gaffigan. I binge watched all his stuff during the very first lockdown. This is such a hysterical comedy routine.


I’ll have the bologna sandwich… dirty!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> please dont tell the OP about about chicken balls and chicken fingers.


Or chicken ribs.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when someone talks alot of breasts and legs, it reminds us all that there is a rule 34


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> when someone talks alot of breasts and legs, it reminds us all that there is a rule 34


And prey tell, what is rule 34? I intrigued! Lol

I won’t even hazard a guess! Lmao


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> And prey tell, what is rule 34? I intrigued! Lol
> 
> I won’t even hazard a guess! Lmao



_Rule 34_ means “If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.” This is an imaginary law that states that if there’s any conceivable idea that _could_ be turned into pornography, then that type porn already exists. This refers specifically to the immense ubiquity of porn materials across the internet, which cover a wide range of subjects that are considered socially unacceptable or just plain bizarre.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

K so porn aside, I grew up part time on the farm that raised chickens. I know the difference between drumettes and drum sticks(legs).

Has anyone had wings at Costco? They are huge, my grandma canned the old laying hens ( my grandpa called them hi way hens because they had a million miles on them) and they were the same size! They were so tough you had to can them or they were to tough to eat.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> _Rule 34_ means “If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.” This is an imaginary law that states that if there’s any conceivable idea that _could_ be turned into pornography, then that type porn already exists. This refers specifically to the immense ubiquity of porn materials across the internet, which cover a wide range of subjects that are considered socially unacceptable or just plain bizarre.


This could apply to so many things.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> This could apply to so many things.


it applies to everything, that's the whole point  
try this: think of anything. just anything. a basketball, a garbage bag, a paper clip for example. add the word porn after it in an image search. as long as safe search is disabled, you'll see that for everything that exists, there is a porn for it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> it applies to everything, that's the whole point
> try this: think of anything. just anything. a basketball, a garbage bag, a paper clip for example. add the word porn after it in an image search. as long as safe search is disabled, you'll see that for everything that exists, there is a porn for it.


you might like these guys. totally NOT porn. just good basic rock and roll


----------

